# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Window Blinds

## Catamount

Доброго! С наступающим!
поискала по поиску - не нашла :confused:
Расскажите, пожалуйста, кто сей софтиной (Window Blinds) или подобными пользовался?
Что за зверь? где лучше ловить)))) как ставить? и чтоб по русски было :o

----------


## IMPERIAL

Вобще не очень прога, хотя кому как. Применяется дли изменения тем винды. Тоесть внений вид - папок, значков, вида окон и прочего. Стояла не долго, потом перешел на Style XP. На мой взгляд лушче.

Где искать Window Blinds хз))

----------


## Defused

Пользовался WindowsBlinds-ом, очень долго, прога ниче, мне лично больше нравится чем StyleXP. 
Сейчас не ставлю, так как после форматировки лень установить. :)

 Ну а качать отсюда + темы и всякой разной Windows красоты 
http://customize.ru/

----------


## Flashbek

А как сделать чтобы WB не меняла шрифт,а то иногда он портит все впечатление от темы

----------


## Catamount

Отображение - Шрифт
и меняйте на здоровье на нужный

----------

